
The New World of Notebook Publishing - tosh
https://writings.stephenwolfram.com/2019/10/the-new-world-of-notebook-publishing/
======
cutler
Wolfram Language, Wolfram Notebook, Wolfram Cloud - welcome to Wolfram Life.
To take full advantage of all that Wolfram Community has to offer we require
that you sell your possessions and donate the proceeds to the Wolfram
Foundation prior to initiation and induction into Wolfram Level 1. It is every
Wolfram Student's aim to ascend through the Wolfram Levels and eventually
attain the title of Wolfram Master upon which the student will be admitted
into the Sacred Order Of Wolfram.

------
ska
I guess Stephen et. al. noticed that the Jupyter and RStudio type stuff is
really a pretty good idea.

edit: ok, i was being too flippant in the above.

I do know the history although as I understand it, the notebook type interface
was developed in a few places in the 80s, mathematica being one of them, maple
soft another - and all of these influenced by Macsyma and related earlier
systems but taking advantage of the improved graphic capabilites as they
became available. Not that I was watching this unfold in the early 80s so I
might have that wrong.

My flippancy was related to the typical Wolfram self-aggrandizing waffle in
the PR approach, and the fact that the most useful part of this (the
announced) is arguably deployment to standard web tooling, which a number of
at least similar space systems have been doing for the last several years.

~~~
watersb
Mathematica introduced the notebook UI / language kernel design 30 years ago.

~~~
mirekrusin
He should open-source this whole thing, create marketplace/appstore for
plugins around it for whatever needs to be proprietary.

~~~
wrnr
It's still early days but I'm working on it:
[https://github.com/wrnrlr/foxtrot](https://github.com/wrnrlr/foxtrot)

------
dflock
What's the closest equivalent of this, for Jupyter et al?

Is there a seamless, hosted web service for creating & publishing notebooks
using open-source tools?

Given how incredibly obvious & inherent to notebooks this use case is, I
assume that there must be?

~~~
romwell
Check out CoCalc[1], formerly Sagemath Cloud. It is a project with a lot of
history (think of SageMath as python-based open-source Mathematica
alternative). It supports Jupyter and Sage notebooks.

CoCalc also supports Julia, LaTeX, R.

I'm using Google Colab[2]. It's the direct equivalent, hosted by Google. Not
quite open source, but it's free (and does it matter if a cloud service is
open source? If you want control that open source gives you, you run things
locally anyway). Disclaimer: I work there, and use it at work daily.

For a Colab vs CoCalc comparison, see[3]. In my brief experience, CoCalc UI is
currently snappier than Colab; but I haven't written any large notebooks in it
yet.

There are other Python cloud services[4] which I don't have any experience
with.

[1][https://cocalc.com/](https://cocalc.com/)

[2][https://colab.research.google.com/](https://colab.research.google.com/)

[3][https://www.forbes.com/sites/gregoryferenstein/2019/08/18/a-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/gregoryferenstein/2019/08/18/a-review-
of-googles-colab-and-cocalc-for-collaborative-data-science/#f00d66b6f024)

[4][https://www.dataschool.io/cloud-services-for-jupyter-
noteboo...](https://www.dataschool.io/cloud-services-for-jupyter-notebook/)

~~~
williamstein
CoCalc fully supports publishing Jupyter notebooks to the web [1], which you
can see here [2]. The Jupyter notebook renderer that I implemented for CoCalc
is a new one written from scratch using React.js, it's is purely client side,
and it is faster and more lightweight than the one on GitHub or nbviewer.

[1] [https://doc.cocalc.com/share.html#publishing-
files](https://doc.cocalc.com/share.html#publishing-files)

[2] [https://share.cocalc.com/share/](https://share.cocalc.com/share/)

------
tehgoodplace
Is this really new at all? Seems like Jupyter rendering on Github is already a
version of this, without expiration of the notebook and having to buy a
license to a proprietary product and get sucked into the Wolfram ecosystem.
Yes, Wolfram invented the notebook, but just seems like hubris to now claim
they have invented putting notebooks on the web. Interesting idea, perhaps a
fast follow. Really wish Wolfram would either open source the front end or
innovate something that makes it worth spending money on their closed
ecosystem.

------
euler_angles
Two major new releases in a day for notebook computing. A good day!

